# Next temple on the Kyoto Tour - Jojakkoji



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 29, 2009)

Our next stop was Jojakkoji, "the everlasting pureland temple". The buildings at this temple, while lovely, cannot hold a candle to the bigger, fancier temples around Kyoto. The draw is the carpet of fabulous moss found throughout the grounds. In another month or so this whole area is aflame with maple leaves too, so one can just imagine how lovely those fiery leaves look against all that green...

The main entrance gate.







The temple is located on the lowest slope of Mt. Ogura. Here is a lovely mossy bank on the climb up the stairs from the main gate. Those red flowers are _Lycoris radiata_, called _higanbana_ in Japanese.






Also near the main gate is a sunny moss garden replete with pretty wildflowers such as wild hostas and gentians.






A formal garden near the main temple building at the top of the hill. You get nice view of Kyoto from up here as well.






A beautiful walkway along the various temple buildings.






Even this temple has a bamboo grove with that distinctive fencing made of the bamboo itself.






The next installment will be of the largest temple in the Arashiyama area, Tenryuji.


----------



## Clark (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Tom.
In the first photo, would you know what the roof material is composed of?
Thank you.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 29, 2009)

The soft gray-green of that bamboo is unreal. It looks like a painting. I am so envious! Its a dream of mine to visit Japan.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 29, 2009)

Clark E said:


> In the first photo, would you know what the roof material is composed of?



Traditional thatched roofs like this one are made of a material called _kaya_, which is any number of types of reed. Some of these grow up in mountain areas (_susuki_ for example) while others grow along river and lake shores and are much more uncommon (_shima gaya_). Regardless of the type of reed used, the basic construction is the same. I just love these old style roofs - I bet rats and all manner of critters love them too!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2009)

:clap::clap: Lovin' the tour! Thanks! :clap::clap::drool::drool:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 29, 2009)

My father was stationed in Nara during the Korean war, 1951-1952. Whenever he had a moment off work, he would wander through the nearby countryside with a local Japanese citizen who he worked with at the base hospital. As a child growing I used to page through his photos of the temples around Kyoto, and at least partly due to his pictures I became interested in travel, bonsai and bamboo. Many of your photos from like from Ryoanji, the Buddha's footprints, the dry gravel meditation garden; all are nearly the same views that my father photographed some 58 years ago. Except your photos are in color. I have a fondness for Japan, a place I have yet to visit, but hope to do so someday. Thank you for posting your photos, and reminding me that I need to plan for a trip in the next few years.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2009)

Splendid!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful photos, Tom. I missed seeing moss gardens when we were in Japan. Wish now I could go back.


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 30, 2009)

Wonderful thanks !!


----------



## Bolero (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm trying to convince my wife that Japan is a better option than Europe next year! I love these pictures.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 4, 2009)

Definitely a lot of arguments to visit this country (very far away)!!!! Jean


----------

